# Claro`s Mini-Teichtümpel



## Claro01 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungsaustausch über Blaualgen (Cyanobakterien) & CO*

Servus Heinz
Habe deinen Text aus diesem Thema "Erfahrungsaustausch über Blaualgen (Cyanobakterien) & CO" hier in dieses neue Thema kopiert ...

Nochmal 
Herzlich Willkommen

Hallo an alle, die in diesem Thread mitwirk(t)en!


Es ist schon beachtlich, was da alles gemessen, vermutet, fotografiert, mikroskopiert, erörtert usw. wurde - beeindruckend auch, wie wissenschaftlich an das Thema herangegangen wurde. Sich hier durchzulesen (nachdem man den vorangegangenen Thread auch schon gelesen hatte) ist fast so, wie in einem mehrbändigem Fortsetzungsroman zu lesen ... leider ohne überschaubarem Ende.

Es gibt hier (noch?) kein Ende! Wo ist es denn? Niemand mehr anwesend ...

Es tut mir wirklich sehr sehr Leid, dass ich nicht schon vor 2 Jahren Mitglied dieses Forums wurde. Denn dann hätte ich zu dem einen oder anderen Beitrag auch Einiges zu schreiben gehabt. Allerdings hätte ich vor 2 Jahren noch keinen Grund (bzw. keinen Grund mehr) für eine Mitgliedschaft gehabt!

Zwar hatte ich davor schon 2 absolut funktionierende Gartenteiche unterschiedlichster Größe und an unterschiedlichsten Orten - die waren vor 5 Jahren jedoch schon Vergangenheit und ich dachte, dass ich NIE WIEDER einen Gartenteich haben werde ...

Hab ich auch nicht, denn nach Umzug in eine Wohnung mit 2 Terrassen hat mich diese "Leidenschaft" (der Name birgt ja schon die Problematik!) wieder eingeholt - jedoch in einer stark verkleinerten Form: es wurde ein Terrassenteich, eher ein TT (= Terrassentümpel).

Die Algen-Problematik ist aber auch in solch "Miniwässerchen" eine ähnliche. Ja, je kleiner ein solches künstliches Gewässer ist, desto schwieriger ist es, das System einigermaßen im Gleichgewicht zu halten. Dieses Gleichgewicht schafft ja nicht einmal Mutter Natur! Auch in völlig naturbelassenen Gewässern entstehen krisenhafte Situationen, mit denen die Natur nicht zurecht kommt. Wir jedoch bemerken, am Rand des Teiches, den wir als Juwel betrachten wollen, stehend jede noch so kleine Veränderung und können nicht umhin, uns damit zu befassen und die Dinge wieder in's uns richtig erscheinende "Lot" bringen zu wollen.

Faszinierend ist, dass die hier am Thema Beteiligten vorwiegend dem "schwächeren" Geschlecht zuzuordnen sind. Und weiters faszinierend ist, wie sich die Damen immer mehr zu "Fachfrauen" entwickelt und ihre Erfahrungen erarbeitet und verwertet haben. Hut ab!

Nun zu meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen: Ich hatte bisher 2 betonierte Gartenteiche. Der erste lag/liegt (gibt's den noch?) in der Obersteiermark (kühles Klima, relativ kurzer Sommer, relativ viele Niederschläge) und wäre als Schwimmteich (größenmäßig, nur dieser Begriff war damals noch weitgehend unbekannt) durchgegangen. Der zweite lag an der Peripherie von Wien (Wilhelminenberg, wesentlich kleiner, warmes -pannonisches- Klima, mehrheitlich relativ heiße Sommer mit nicht allzu viel Niederschlag, aber sehr windig).

Im ersten Teich gab es Algen, die sich im Frühjahr nach dem kristallklaren Wasser des Spätwinters explosionsartig vermehrten. Damals hatte ich u.a. beruflichen Zugang zu vielen Gartenbaubetrieben und damit zu Menschen, die weit mehr als ich vom Zusammenspiel (Wasser - Boden - Pflanzen) verstanden als ich und von denen ich viel lernen durfte. Und der damalige Leiter des Pflanzquartiers der Gartenbauschule Langenlois riet mir ich solle doch ein frisches Weidenholzstück für einige Wochen ins Wasser zu geben und die Algen werden weg sein! Und das funktioniert verblüffend. Ja claro, dafür gibt es sicher sehr gute Erklärungen - mich verblüfft damals dieser einfache Ratschlag und dessen prompter Erfolg!

Keinerlei Blaualgen (zumindest nicht jene, die so "nett riechen") und auch sonst keine Probleme, weder mit den Pflanzen noch mit den Teichbewohnern. Da gab es jede Menge von Molchen, Fröschen, __ Unken, __ Kröten und sonstiges "Getier". Und nicht zu vergessen: die Fische! Kois, "normale" Karpfen, Goldorfen, Tol... (irgendein russisch anmutender Fischerlname!), Welse, Rotfedern usw. Fachleute hätten möglicherweise befunden, dass ganz einfach viel zu viele Fische im Teich sind und dass der nie funktionieren kann. Er funktionierte viele Jahre (bis zum Verkauf des Grundstückes, das meine Großeltern erstmals bewohnbar gemacht hatten) zur besten Zufriedenheit. Zugefüttert wurde nicht und was das raue Leben in der rauen Landschaft der Obersteiermark nicht aushielt wurde nicht mehr nachgeschafft! Es war ein wirklich schöner Teich, ohne jeder Teichtechnik und mein ganzer Stolz! Viel Arbeits-, Material- und letztlich auch Geldaufwand, der sich *imo* absolut gelohnt hatte. Weg ist weg und vorbei ist vorbei ...

Der zweite Teich ließ - nach Verlagerung der gesamten Lebensinteressen nach Wien - nicht lange auf sich warten. Den Ausmaßen eines Kleingarten entsprechend waren auch die Teichausmaße. Nah und "klein aber mein" war die Devise. Dieses (im Vergleich zu vorher) Teichlein strotzte von Leben: Pflanzen, __ Molche, Fische, __ Frösche & Co und __ LIBELLEN (die gab es in der Obersteiermark kaum) vermehrten sich nahezu explosiv. Die Algen gab es zwar auch (no na), aber sie waren relativ "bescheiden" und auch hier: keine "stinkenden" Blaualgen. Auch hier wurde nicht bzw. kaum zugefüttert. Und - was gerade im Kleingarten höchst erstrebenswert ist - es gab ein Kleinklima, das rundum nirgends zu finden war. Auch im heißesten Sommer war es am Teich relativ kühl und die Füße ins Wasser hängen zu lassen war ein Labsal. Aber auch das ist seit etwa 2007 Vergangenheit ...

Nun zur Gegenwart und zum TT: Im ersten Jahr in der neuen (völlig leeren) Wohnung (einer Maisonette) standen sämtliche Einrichtungsarbeiten an, die für einen "rüstigen" Pensionisten, der meint. alles selber machen zu müssen, eine ganz ordentliche Herausforderung waren. Im zweiten Jahr unseres Hierseins ging es schon etwas lockerer zu und in den wenigen ruhigen Stunden auf "meiner" Terrasse kam dann irgendwann der Gedanke, dass man(n) doch auch hier einen "Teich" machen könnte ... und der Gedanke reifte und reifte. Und es wurde beim Zgo.c fix ein Fertigteich mit irgendwas um die 200 Liter Fassungsvermögen (das muss wohl ein Lehrbub gemessen haben!), der platzmäßig unterzubringen war, gekauft. ABER ... da die Wohnungsarbeiten es noch immer nicht zuließen wurde vorerst dieses hässliche Trum zum Auffangen von Regenwasser, zum Auswaschen der zu entsorgenden Blumentöpfe und zur Aufnahme von ausgegrabenen Pflanzenresten (wir haben jeweils einen terrassenlangen Pflanztrog als "Geländer" mit viel "Stauraum"!) sowie zum "Entsorgen" von Schnee (!) verwendet - also vom TT noch keine Spur!

Was macht man mit einem Fertigteich, der ja eigentlich zum Versenken im Erdreich gedacht ist, auf einer Terrasse, die über kein Versenk-Erdreich verfügt??? Nachdem ja etliche Monate auch (minutenweise) für's Nachdenken zwecks Lösung dieses Problems vergangen waren, wurde klar, dass nur ein stabiles witterungsbeständiges Holzgerüst geeignet wäre, um den TT aufzunehmen. Und daher geschah im vergangenen Jahr 2011 das Unvermeidbare: der Terrassentümpel bekam sein Gewand. Unterboden eine Loch-Aluplatte, rundum KDI-Holzbalken, der TT in Leca gebettet und Wasser eingelassen. Das zog sich allerdings über einige Wochen hin und erzählt sich wesentlich schneller, als das Werk vonstatten ging. Aber knapp vor Sommerende war es soweit. Als Bodengrund diente ganz simpler Estrichsand (ein Sand-Schottergemisch), ungewaschen und relativ preisgünstig. Die zuvor eingebrachten Erdreste blieben wo sie waren und die danach gekauften Pflanzen wurden ebenfalls mitsamt ihrem Substrat eingesetzt. Also kam jede Menge an Nährstoffen in den noch absolut jungfräulichen TT und das erklärt vll. auch, dass unmittelbar darauf intensives Wachstum zu verzeichnen war. Und auch Gelsen! Claro, keine Fressfeinde und daher freies Feld für "Angriffsflüge" auf die nächsten Menschen (auf uns). Darauf folgte die Suche nach Libellenlarven ... doch so sehr ich auch suchte, nirgendwo und bei niemandem konnte ich diese Tierchen (von denen ich am Wilhelminenberg ja irre viele im Teich hatte!) auftreiben. Bis ich dann über Willha**n um wenig Teuros 20 __ Moderlieschen einbringen konnte! Damit war das Gelsenproblem ein zu vergessendes! Und dann kam die kältere Jahreszeit und die Überlegung, was mit den Lieserln nun zu machen wäre?! Ich vergaß zu erzählen, dass ich in der alten Wohnung 2 ziemlich große Aquarien hatte (1 x 0,5 x 0,5 sowie 2,2 x 0,5 x 0,6) und mit solchen "Gewässer" viele Jahre gute Erfahrungen hatte. ABER: für die Lieseln wieder alte Erfahrungen auskramen, ein Juwel-irgendwas zu kaufen usw. Nein! Eine Luftpumpe, die für Wasserzirkulation sorgte und zusätzlich ein Heizstab, der (eingehüllt in Styropor) für den Fall der Fälle vor einem Durchfrieren schützen sollte - das brachte die Lieserln problemlos über den Winter! Und danach kam der Frühling, das "Ausputzen" der Pfütze und die Gewissheit, dass sich irgendwann Blaualgen gebildet hatten. Ein etwa handtellergroßes Stück sowie etliche kleinere fand ich am Bodengrund und versuchte sie nahezu verlustfrei herauszuholen. Und danach kam die Schwebealgen-Blüte!!! Sagenhaft wie rasch sich in der Frühjahrssonne diese Algen vermehrten! Jedenfalls rascher als ich sie herausholen konnte! Vormittags eine neue Pflanze eingesetzt war diese nachmittags bereits von Algen in Besitz genommen.

Ich versuchte sie herauszukeschern - aber ich hatte den Eindruck, dass ich sie dadurch eher vermehrte! Daher kam der Gedanke des ehemaligen Aquarianers auf, das Problem mit einer Filterpumpe zu lösen. Gleichzeitig auch der, ob der Kescher nicht vll. zu grob wäre - die fadenartig angeordneten Schwebealgen würden ja beim Keschern zerrissen werden ... und exakt das war es! Ein feinerer Kescher schuf das Problem relativ rasch aus der Welt ... und natürlich auch, dass mittlerweile wieder das Pflanzenwachstum anlief und die Nährstoffe aus dem TT aufbrauchte. Der anfänglich immer dicker werdende Algenbelag an den TT-Wänden wurde wieder dünner und verschwand - unter höchst tatkräftiger Mithilfe der immer größer werdenden Schlammspitzschnecken, die sich irre vermehrten und wuchsen! - dann völlig. __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest und der übrige Pflanzenwuchs verschaffte dem TT zur relativen Algenfreiheit. Abe auch die seither eingesetzt Ehe*m-Pumpe trägt wohltuend zum TT-Geschehen bei. Bis ich beim Einsetzen wieder feststellen musste, dass erneut die stinkigen "Cyanoalgen" vorhanden waren - wenige, aber sie waren da und machten sich sogar an die sehr wuchsfreudige Wasserpest ran. Also wieder - soweit erkennbar - alle blaugrünen Algenbefälle raus! Minimale Zufütterung für die ML war natürlich Pflicht, nicht mehr!

Mittlerweile haben die ML gestängelt, einige Stängel haben den TT mit einem Wasserschafferl (in dem sich eigentlich eine Wasserflohzuchtanstalt befand) getauscht, und dort sind auch etliche Lieserln in Form dünnster Stricherln ins freie Wasser "entschlüpft". Und in diesem noch viel kleineren "Gewässer" konnte ich Algen "studieren". Während sich im TT die __ Schnecken irre vermehrten (siehe zuvor) und ich sage und schreibe 55 Stück in ein Auffangbecken der nahen Liesing transferierte vermehrten sich im Schafferln die Algen, und sie wurden zu Fadenalgen. Keine fadenartig formierten, nein - ricfhtige Fadenalgen, die sich hätten aufwickeln lassen. Also wieder rein mit 2 großen Schlammspitzschnecken ... und es dauerte gut eine Woche, aber sie schafften die Fadenalgen! Echt, die Fadenalgen wurden immer weniger und dann waren sie weg.

Um den Wasserflöhen ihr Futter nicht gänzlich zu rauben wurden die Riesenschnecken wieder übersiedelt und nur deren winzige Jungen belassen ... und das ist die Situation nach wie vor. Nehme ich im TT die großen Schnecken ganz raus, dann nehmen dort die Algen recht rasch wieder zu - gebe ich sie wieder rein, so verschwinden die Algen in wenigen Tagen nahezu gänzlich.

Fazit (für mich) ist, dass Schnecken einen beachtlich starken Einfluss auf den Algenbefall haben bzw. sie andererseits zu dessen Beseitigung viel beitragen. Claro, deren Fäkalien müssen auch aus dem Wasser raus und das über das Pflanzenwachstum UND dem Auslichten dieser Pflanzen! Jedoch: Auslichten und nicht Ausrotten! Sind erst einmal die Pflanzen so richtig "eingewöhnt", so vermehren sie sich bei entsprechender Wasserqualität hervorragend, holen damit das Nährstoffüberangebot aus dem Wasser und können samt den gespeicherten "Vorräten" sinnvoll außerhalb des Wassers entsorgt werden. Bitte dabei aber natürlich die Vegetationsperiode beachten und nicht knapp vor'm Jahresabschluß die Pflanzen "entsorgen" ... da kommt dann nix mehr nach ...

Ja und ebenfalls klar muss sein, dass Algen latent immer vorhanden sind und nur auf ihre Chance warten ... und dass jeder Nährstoffeintrag von außen (fallendes Lauf udgl.) wie von innen (z.B. absterbende Pflanzenteile) möglichst rasch aus dem System rausgeholt werden sollten! Was natürlich leichter gesagt als getan ist - aber wirklich wichtig ist!

Ich bin sicher, dass ich noch so Einiges vergessen habe ... und wünsche allen, die hier (oder anderswo) ihre Teichalgenprobleme loswerden bzw. gelöst haben wollen, alles nur erdenklich Mögliche/Gute bei ihrem Problem ... und im übrigen eine gute Nacht ... und danke für die Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Claro`s Mini-Teichtümpel*

Servus Heinz

Na da hast ja eine schöne Teichkarriere hinter bzw. noch vor Dir ... 

Es freut mich riesig das du zu uns gefunden hast, denn deine Erfahrungen können sicher dem einen oder anderen Teichneuling weiterhelfen ...
Nicht nur Anfänger, sondern auch erfahrene Teichler werden sich sicher auf einen Erfahrungsaustausch freuen ...

Was jetzt kommen muß ...

Bilder ... deines Teichtümpels ...


----------



## Elfriede (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Claro`s Mini-Teichtümpel*

Hallo Heinz,

ich habe Deine Geschichte zu Deinen verschiedenen Teichgrößen und Erfahrungen zwar schon in der Blaualgenabteilung gelesen, aber hier passt sie einfach besser und ist als Vorstellung auch leichter auffindbar, denn der Blaualgenthread wird zur Zeit nicht sehr häufig besucht, was sich aber hoffentlich bald  wieder ändern wird, denn irgendwelche Blaualgen gibt es sicher in jedem Teich, da die Cyanobakterien einen großen Artenreichtum haben.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Claro01 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Claro`s Mini-Teichtümpel*

Hallo Elfriede, servus Helmut!

Na da kommt ja Freude auf, wenn man dermaßen herzlich begrüßt wird! Danke euch Beiden!

Und ganz besonders freut es mich (Helmut, schau bitte mal kurz weg ...), dass Elfriede, dass du wieder ein Lebenszeichen von dir gibst! Ich habe deine nahezu unheimlich ziel- und treffsicheren Beiträge aber schon sowas von genossen! Fantastisch! Und das, was du im Lande der Hellenen auf die Beine ... äh ... Flossen gestellt hast! Ein 2.Fantastisch!

@alle, die hier vll. mitlesen:
Ein Stück LAND unter den Füssen, in das man ein bisserl reingraben kann, was reinsetzen kann - das hat was! Und das merkt man erst, wenn's einmal nicht mehr so ist. Ich kann es eigentlich gar nicht beschreiben, wie mir zumute ist, wenn ich die tw. sehr interessant und anschaulich gemachten Reportagen von Teichgestaltungen/Umbauten (Helmut, jetzt kannst auch du wieder mitlesen!)  durchsurfen darf. Ein bisserl Neid und Wehmut spielt da schon auch mit, aber es überwiegt die Freude am Geschehen. Ein wirklich tolles Forum und ein Fundus für Ideen und Infos. Danke, dass es dieses Forum gibt!

@Helmut (von wegen Karriere):
Na ja, ob da noch viel an "Karriere" vor mir liegt ... ich wage das zu bezweifeln. Aber es ist mir auch völlig Conchita (für alle, die diese "Dame" ??? nicht kennen - ein Wesen, das sich zum Nachnamen "Wurst" bekennt, dichten Backenbart trägt und von der zumindest ich nix Genaues weiß und - ehrlich! - auch gar nix wissen möchte), Powidl, Blunzen ... kurzum völlig egal!

Alles das, was (teils leider, teils Gott-sei-dank) hinter einem (mir) liegt, stellt logischerweise nur dar, was man (ich) subjektiv meint, dass es so ist. Erfahrung also, die allerdings Andere (ich denke da an Nik) womöglich ganz anders gemacht haben. Und diese Vielfalt ist auch gut für uns alle - andere Gedanken, andere Ideen, anderes Herangehen, andere Verwirklichungen.

Zu meinem MINI und dem "angeschlossenen" Napf:
Es macht ganz einfach nahezu unendlichen Spass, zuzusehen, was wie und wo vor sich geht, "passiert". Ob nun die ML-Babies endlich Trockenfutter mit Gier verspeisen, ob die "alten/großen" ML hoffentlich auch im kommenden TT-Jahr (TT = Terassentümpel) noch "von dieser Welt" sind (da ja die Lebensdauer dieser wirklich allerliebst anzusehend Fischerln nicht allzu lange sein dürfte!?) und ob der TT wenigstens einigermaßen in Balance bleibt ... das ist für einen "abgedankten" Aqua/Teichianer schon eine nicht zu unterschätzende Aufgabe. Das motiviert!

Was noch zu machen ist im TT:
Also der Reihe nach. Der TT wurde im vorjährigen Herbst erstmals "ins Leben gerufen" sprich er bekam seinen endgültigen Platz auf der Terrasse. Viel Arbeit, viel Freude. Und viele Fragen - z.B. wie man den sich klarerweise einstellenden Gelsenlarven bzw. deren weiblichen "Endprodukten" (und ich sag jetzt nix zum Thema "weiblich", bewusst nicht, Ehrenwort!) sinnvoll begegnen sollte. Denn Gelsen ("Stechmücken") sind ja nicht jedermanns Sache und beim stets gekippten Fenster kann es einem schon die Nachtruhe rauben ...

Also Suche nach den Feinden. Claro, das könnten ja in erster Linie Libellenlarven sein. Kaufen kann man die natürlich nirgendwo und daher rein ins erste Forum.at, wo man sich mit Gleichgesinnten über's Problem zumindest unterhalten kann. Die Lösung war dann allerdings keine Libellenlarve, sondern (über Willh*ben) eine __ Moderlieschen-Crew! Aber was erzähle ich da? Ist ja schon alles erzählt worden ... und ich bin mit dieser Wahl wirklich rundum zufrieden! Was Besseres hätte mir nicht passieren können. Und ich kann jedem Mini-Teichianer nur absolut empfehlen, sich diese quicklebendigen Fischerln ins heimische Teichlein einzuladen - wenn jemand überhaupt an Fische im Mini denkt. DIESE kann man ohne langes Nachdenken*) absolut empfehlen.

*) Problem: Es kommt der Winter, die eiskalte Jahreszeit und der Mini friert durch. Und die ML auch und sind dann nur mehr Gefrierfischerln ... und das will ja sicher niemand. Daher auch die unbedingte Notwendigkeit, dass für eine eisfreie Zone im Mini gesorgt wird!!! Bitte nicht "es wird schon irgendwie" uäm. - EISFREIE ZONE! Und da kommt jetzt die Technik, sie man sonst ja (kaum) braucht, in's Spiel. Und auch das kann man in der Einleitung zu diesem Fred nachlesen. Und das klappt ... aber für den kommenden Winter will ich das etwas eleganter lösen. 

Wie? Heizkabel (L-förmig im TT ausgelegt) mit darüber verlegtem Absaugrohr, durch das über eine nette Eh**mpumpe abgesaugt und die an der gegenüberliegenden Seite das Wasser wieder in den TT entläßt. Die super funktionierende Luftpumpen-"Anlage" (= 2 Ausströmer) wird es weiterhin geben, schon deshalb, weil die ML sich gerne im Luftstrom "baden" ...

Ja, das war jetzt einmal der Ausblick für den TT im nächsten Jahr.

Und der ML-Baby-Napf?

Er blüht und gedeiht und es macht so richtig Spass, beim Werden dieser Spezies eine kleinen Anteil haben zu dürfen. ML sind es absolut wert, dass man sich um deren Aufzucht bemüht! Nicht nur, dass sie geschützt ¿ (Ironie) sind. Sie sind so dermaßen nette Zeitgenossen wie ich sie nur aus "meiner Zeit" der Cichliden-Aufzucht kennengelernt habe. "Stängelpflege" statt Maulbrüten & Co! Und bei geeignetem Lichteinfall zeigen sie auch ein Farbspektrum, das man eigentlich nicht erwarten würde. Wirklich sehenswert!

Und last but not least: In euer tolles Forum fand ich - nach stundenlangem Googeln, nach stundenlangem Nach- und Einlesen über mein (eher auch MINI-) Problem namens Cyanobakterien (ein Dankeschön an Dany, die mich auf den zuzuordnenden (gaaanz langen) Fred aufmerksam machte), wo Elfriede und alle anderen anwesenden Damen (waren da überhaupt männliche Artgenossen anwesend oder überlassen die dem "schwachen Geschlecht" solche Problemlösungen???) wirklich lesenswert zum Thema beigetragen haben. Hut ab!

Abschließend: Ich freue mich hier sein zu können! Und ich freue mich auf weiteres Miteinander!


----------



## pema (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Claro`s Mini-Teichtümpel*

Hallo Heinz,

herzlich willkommen...und ich lese deine Texte wirklich mit Genuss. Ist das der 'Wiener Schmäh' - wie wir Preußen sagen würden?

Allerdings hoffe ich bisher vergeblich darauf, dass meine Teichschnecken (die sich sicherlich in Hunderten zählen ließen) meinen Fadenalgen der Garaus machen....Vielleicht liegt es bei dir doch noch an anderen Faktoren?

Ach, und ganz nebenbei...bitte ein paar Fotos von dem __ Moderlieschen-Wellnessbereich
petra


----------



## Claro01 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Claro`s Mini-Teichtümpel*

Hallo Petra!

Danke für deinen Beifall ... ob's der Wiener Schmäh ist, wer vermag's zu sagen? Aber ja, ein bisserl davon ist's ... denke ich zumindest.

ML-Spa! *rofl* Ja gern, das werde ich morgen - trotz der im Moment in Wien vorherrschenden sengenden Hitze (aktuell ca. 28°C!) - machen. Könnte man Videos einstellen ... das würde weit mehr bringen! Aber das kommt noch ...

__ Schnecken & Fadenalgen: Es handelt sich um die "spitzigen", die sich im ML-Aufzuchtnapf vor dem Rausfischen enorm vergrößert haben. Zuvor war ja daran gedacht, dieses Schafferl zur Cyklops-Aufzucht zu verwenden. Und das klappt ja auch solange, bis die ML erneut stängelten (die davor geschlüpften Babies wurden sehr rasch Lebendfutter) und ich die "gereiften" Blattstängel gerade noch rechtzeitig aus dem TT rausnahm und in das Schafferl reingab. Bis dahin war dort eine Art Fadenalgenzucht und der Pelz an den Wänden war schon tw. einige Zentimeter dick. Nicht wirklich störend aber bemerkenswert! 

Und dann kamen die winzigen Stricherln in's Spiel. Und die Fadenalgen waren da irgendwie fehl am Platz, aber die heranwachsenden Schnecken (insgesamt hatte ich - glaube ich zumindest - 6 eingesetzt) haben nach eigentlich recht wenigen Tage (keine Woche!) die Fadenalgen weggeputzt. Niemand anderer hätte das in diesem Napf vollbringen können! Ich war ja selbst perplex, dass so etwas möglich ist. Schnecken verspeisen Fadenalgen (und es waren solche, da ich sie vorher schon ein bisserl durch Abreißen herausholen wollte, was natürlich nur sehr unvollkommen gelang).

Bis morgen!


----------



## Claro01 (1. Juli 2012)

*TT-Update*

Einer der wesentlichsten Vorteile eines Miniteicherls ist, dass es absolut überschaubar ist. Man muss nicht umherlaufen und hier dies und dort das beobachten ... es bewegen sich kaum mehr die Beine, vielmehr tun das die Augen ... Teichsport!

Und so sieht man im Mini Dinge, die einem im großen Teich (nicht der Atlantik!) vll. verborgen bleiben:

Die __ Seekanne, ein höchst bemerkenswertes Gewächs! Schöne Schwimmblätter, die den Fischerln ausreichend Unterstand bieten. Herrliche Blüten, die leider nur 1 Tag am Leben bleiben, dafür geht jedoch jeden Tag an einem Trieb mindestens 1 Blüte neu auf. Unermüdlich werden immer wieder neue Knospen gebildet. Bei meinem Exemplar ist das seit einigen Wochen so, dass an einem Trieb zuerst ein Knospenbüschel entstand. Das war der Seekanne aber offensichtlich zu wenig und der Trieb verzweigte sich und gebar ein weiteres Knospenbüschel, Ich bin neugierig, wie lange das so weitergeht ...

Die __ Wasserpest, sehr hilfreich und auch nicht "unnett" anzusehen. Das war gestern. Heute ist sie plötzlich GANZ nett anzusehen, denn sie BLÜHT! 2 weiße Blüten!!! Unglaublich aber wahr. Das Ganze spielt sich leider (noch) nicht im TT ab. Vielmehr habe ich für eine Freundin meiner LF bzw. für deren Teich einige Elodeatriebe in einem TT-Wasserkübel gesammelt und dort wurde heute "Wasserpest-Frühling".

Die Nachtkerze ... ist keine Teichpflanze, leider. Aber sie wächst in unmittelbarer Nähe und blüht und blüht und ... die Blüten leben auch nur 1 Tag, aber ... siehe Seekanne!

Und der gesamte TT explodiert förmlich und das seit Wochen! Von Pflanzenwachstum kann man da schon nicht mehr schreiben ... und immer wieder kann man irgendein unscheinbares, trotzdem jedoch blühwilliges Pflänzchen entdecken. Tw. sind das Gewächse, die ich sicher niemals eingekauft bzw. gesetzt habe. Also quasi Neophyten!

Im ML-Napf (oder auch TN = Terrassen-Napf) nimmt ebenfalls das Wachstum seinen Lauf. Und mir ist aufgefallen (bzw. ich bilde mir ein) dass die unterschiedliche Intelligenz der ML deutlich sichtbar ist!? Da gibt es relativ große (2+ cm) und auch deutlich dicker gewordene ML und dann gibt es die Winzlinge, die erst ganz wenig gewachsen sind, und die Mittelschicht (sozusagen LN oder Lieschen Normalverbraucher). Bei der Staubfutterfütterung (eigene Wortschöpfung) trennt sich Spreu von Weizen bzw. die Großen von den Winzigen. Die Großen sind die ersten Fresser, kommen fast augenblicklich aus der unteren Ebene hoch und stopfen rein was geht. Die LNs fallen danach an der Oberfläche in die Fressorgie ein und beteiligen sich brav an der Staubfuttervernichtung. Und die Winzlinge überlegen und überlegen und überlegen ... es könnte ja ein Trick, vll., sogar lebensgefährlich sein. Doch wenn sie dann feststellen, dass außer dem großen Fressen an der Oberfläche eh nix passiert, ja dann kommen auch sie vorsichtig hoch ... um festzustellen, dass es doch ein Trick war ... denn Futter ist ja gar keines da! Und sie bleiben winzig.

Zurück zum Mini, der neben dem Teichsport-Vorteil auch zumindest einen Nachteil hat: Lebendfutter sprich kleine Irgendwas-Larven kommen nicht auf. Sie dürften im Mini nur eine Mini-Überlebenschance vorfinden. Anders aber im TN, da wimmelt es von kleinen Tierchen incl. schwarzen Mückenlarven (kürze ich wegen der Verwechslungsgefahr jetzt nicht mit ML ab), die sich prächtig vermehren. Ich befürchte jedoch, dass ich sie bald umquartieren muss (in den TT), denn sonst sind wieder weg und die Fischerln haben nix davon.

Ja, eine Unterschlagung habe ich zu beichten: Ich habe bisher unterschlagen darüber zu berichten dass auch 2 Lauben im TT ihr Quartier haben. Vor dem Winter waren es 3, die mir meine GT vom Fischen mitbrachte. Da waren sie kaum größer als die danach eingeholten ML. Und alle sind sie nun (incl. __ Schnecken) mittlerweile prächtig gewachsen.

So, jetzt habe ich wieder abgeladen und wünsche allen einen schönen, schweißtreibenden Sonntag!

Fotos folgen!


----------



## Christine (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Claro`s Mini-Teichtümpel*

Hallo Heinz,

jetzt hab ich mich - zumindest teilweise - durch deine Beiträge gearbeitet und muss sagen: Ein 200-Liter-Teichlein als Dauerunterkunft für die __ Moderlieschen  und dazu noch zwei Lauben ist alles andere als fischgerecht. Wenn hier im Forum Lieserln in Maurerbütten groß gezogen werden, dann in der Regel, um hinterher in einen richtigen Teich umzuziehen.

(Wenn das bisher noch niemand angemerkt hat, dann liegt es daran, dass unsere wenigen Österreicher hier im Forum vor lauter Begeisterung über einen Landsmann es manchmal an kritischer Betrachtung fehlen lassen.)


----------



## Digicat (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Claro`s Mini-Teichtümpel*

Servus

@ Elschen: Bei den Lauben bin ich bei Dir, Elschen 

Ich weiß wir predigen immer wieder keine Fische in kleinen "Gewässern" zu halten, aber in diesem Fall, meine ich, haben wir es hier mit einem Kenner zu tun, der weiß wie weit er mit den ML gehen kann.
Anders wäre es wenn wir Neulingen sowohl was Teich, als auch Fischhaltung anbelangt, sagen würden ... "mach mal".
Das experimentieren mit Lebewesen ist für mich ein "No Go" ...

Heinz experimentiert nicht, er kennt die Voraussetzungen die ein 200l Teichtümpel bietet.

Im übrigen möchte ich auch noch auf diesen Thread hinweisen ..."Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht"

Patriotismus schön und gut, aber wenn Kritik von nöten, dann wird sie auch erfolgen.
Hier war aus meiner Sicht keinerlei Kritik angebracht ... OK ... die Lauben :beten wegen der Größe ...

@ Heinz: Danke für deinen TT-Bericht und es freut mich sehr das es deinen ML & Lauben sehr gut geht 
Die Pflanzen sprießen ja auch wie wahnsinnig ... 

Gefällt mir sehr gut dein Teichtümpel 

Ebenfalls einen schweißtreibenden Sonntag, Heinz


----------



## Christine (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Claro`s Mini-Teichtümpel*

Servus Helmut,

auch wenn der Heinz den durchaus den Eindruck erweckt, er wüsste was er tut - __ Moderlieschen in einem Terrassenteichlein, das im Sommer hübsch warm wird? Nein, das kann ich nicht gut heißen. Dafür sind sie nicht gemacht.

In dem von Dir verlinkten Thread verweist selbst der von Dir so gepriesene DSP auf tropische Fische, die mit diesen Temperaturen zurecht kommen und im Winter ins AQ gehen und auch Jochen, ein wirklich erfahrener Aquarianer, sieht die Beschränkung z.B. auf Fische, die nur sehr kurzlebig sind.

Moderlieschen sind nun einmal einheimische Kaltwasserfische, die gerade auf Temperaturen über 20° und Sauerstoffmangel empfindlich reagieren. Hinzu kommt, dass es sehr schwimmfreudige Fische sind, die in 200 l auch in dieser Hinsicht eher zu  kurz kommen.


----------



## Claro01 (1. Juli 2012)

*Claro`s Stein des Anstosses: der Mini-Teichtümpel*

Eigentlich könnte ich jetzt die beiden Beiträge von _blumenelse_ ignorieren, was aber nicht meine Art ist. ABER: ich muss mich hier wohl nicht für mein Tun oder Lassen verteidigen - es ist ja ein Forum, in dem alle angemeldete User ihre Meinung - den Boardregeln entsprechend - kundtun können/dürfen. Das mach ich gleich nach dem Zitat:



blumenelse schrieb:


> Servus Helmut,
> 
> auch wenn der Heinz den durchaus den Eindruck erweckt, er wüsste was er tut - __ Moderlieschen in einem Terrassenteichlein, das im Sommer hübsch warm wird? Nein, das kann ich nicht gut heißen. Dafür sind sie nicht gemacht.
> 
> ...



Ob mit "nicht gemacht" Terrassenteiche oder Mörteltruhen oder gar die netten Moderlieschen gemeint waren könnte ja noch geklärt werden.

ABER: Hier braucht sich wegen mir bzw. wegen des von mir erweckten Eindruckes niemand "prügeln" (lassen) oder hinsichtlich "Patriotismus" exponieren - das ist völlig verfehlt und hat mit Staatsbürgerschaft & Co. und dem Thema wahrlich nichts zu tun! 

So wie Helmut schreibt, denke ich jedenfalls, dass er mich korrekt einschätzt. Ich darf Interessierten versichern, dass ich bzw. Teichbewohner, ob Pflanzen oder Tiere, noch NIE in irgendeinem "meiner" Gewässer irgendein Problem gehabt habe(n).

Was die Lauben anlangt so sind die beiden nur unwesentlich größer als die nunmehr 1jährigen ML und das Geschehen im TT ist sehr entspannt. Dass ich die Lauben nicht aus dem TT "rausschmeiße" ist wohl klar - sie hätten vor dem Einsetzen als Köderfische an der Angel des Freundes meiner Tochter sehr rasch ihr Leben ausgehaucht ...

Was Moderlieschen sind habe ich mir vor dem Einsetzen sehr gut angesehen und auch überlegt, ob sie geeignet sind, in meinem TT überleben zu können. Wobei das Schwergewicht im Winter lag, da ja ein solche Tümpel über zu geringe Tiefe (wegen dem Durchfrieren) verfügt. Dieses Problem habe ich technisch gelöst und dass die ML den Winter bestens bewältigt haben (was bei etlichen Pflanzen in den Terrassentrögen leider nicht so war) erbringt ja den Beweis dafür.

Von Sauerstoffmangel kann keine Spur sein und von z.B. Nährstoffüberangebot auch nicht. Auch so gesehen bin zumindest ich sehr entspannt.

Was den TN und die Babies darin betrifft, so werden diese irgendwann im Herbst - wenn sie eben groß genug sind - in einen "richtigen" Teich umziehen ... auch ziemlich entspannt!

Zur TT-Temperatur: Wien ist normalerweise nicht der Hitzepol Europs und liegt auch nicht in tropischen Zonen ... aber heute ist's sehr heiß, zugegeben. Und die TTT liegt dzt. bei 22°C, an weniger heißen Tagen bei etwa 18°C und den Thermometer, der mir das anzeigt, habe ich in Sichtweite ... und ich sehe die ML gelassen durch den "hübsch warmen" Teich ziehen. Sie ziehen wie auch die Babies in "Fischschulen" ihre Runden und sind nur dann etwas weniger gelassen, wenn sie meine Hand bzw. das darin verbröselte Trockenfutter sehen.

Das einzige Problem im TT ist, dass die Pflanzen dzt. dermaßen explodieren, dass ich in den nächsten Tagen mit dem Auslichten beginnen muss. Die __ Wasserpest ist schon fast gänzlich weg und wechselt nächste Woche wie auch die anderen den Besitzer, da sie den Schwimmraum sonst schon eingeengt hätte. 

Also: Sieht das hier irgendjemand weniger gelassen als es in natura ist, so ist nun hoffentlich Klarheit geboten worden. Und - da es ja ein offenes Forum ist - denke ich, dass jeder/jede seine/ihre Meinung haben und auch artikulieren können muss. Das gilt für alle. Und ich denke auch, dass der "Ton die Musik" macht - ich denke "man" weiß was ich damit meine. Das sollte auch für alle so sein. An mir soll es sicher nicht liegen!

Abschließend hoffe ich, dass sich nun wieder allgemeine Entspanntheit breit macht - alles andere wäre für mich undenkbar.


----------



## Christine (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Claro`s Mini-Teichtümpel*

Lieber Heinz,

Dein Teichlein habe ich mir schon genau angeschaut. Hübsch gemacht und schön bepflanzt. Scheint von der Form  her eines der kleinen Al-Ko-Becken zu sein, mit Glück das größere mit ca. 235 l.

Und ich sehe meine __ Moderlieschen mit ihrer Größe von ca. 8 bis 10 cm. Wie sie schwimmen, wie sie nach Mücken springen, wie sie die freien Flächen im Teich bevorzugen - davon 20 Stück, ja und wenn es nur 10 wären in diesem kleinen Becken, das auch noch zugewuchert ist. Tut mir leid - aber das die dort gelassen ihre Bahnen ziehen, ist doch schon mangels Platz ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.

Was die Technik angeht: Sicher - mit der richtigen Technik kann ich auch ein Käfighuhn am Leben und Eierlegen erhalten - aber ob das Huhn damit glücklich ist?

Was Du als Deine Gelassenheit bezeichnest ist für mich der pure Egoismus, denn Moderlieschen in dem Pfützchen bleiben für mich Quälerei.

Meine Meinung.

Gruß
Christine


----------



## Claro01 (1. Juli 2012)

*Claro`s Stein des Anstosses: der Mini-Teichtümpel*

Liebe blumenelse!

War's das jetzt? Oder darf ich mich noch auf weitere Lehrmeinungen gefasst machen?

Und ja, deine ML mögen ja "so 8 bis 10 cm" groß sein, meine sind es nicht! Sie sind etwas mehr als 1 Jahr alt, etwa 4 bis 5 cm lang und sehr munter. 

Springen tun sie gottlob nicht. Aber nicht wegen der fehlenden Freifläche, sondern weil ML nach Mücken und anderem fliegendem Futter springen. Solche Ziele gibt es aber auf einer Terrasse über einem TT so gut wie nie. Was sagt mir das? Wo kein Sprungziel da kein Sprung.

Ja claro, das Teichbild vor deinen Augen ist ein völlig anderes als das meine und auch da ist schon die nächste Verschiedenheit (also Fischgröße, Springen und Teichbild).



> Was Du als Deine Gelassenheit bezeichnest ist für mich der pure Egoismus, denn __ Moderlieschen in dem Pfützchen bleiben für mich Quälerei.
> 
> Meine Meinung.



Diese deine Meinung bleibt dir natürlich unbenommen und ich werde auch keinen "Änderungsversuch" unternehmen, wäre wohl auch absolut sinnlos.

Aber die Meinung zu haben, dass meine Gelassenheit purer Egoismus wäre ... das ist - mit Verlaub - doch ein starkes Stück! 

Und ob zwischen einem Käfighuhn und "meinen" ML ein Unterschied besteht ... ja claro! Nicht nur im Aussehen. Ich habe noch niemals erfahren, dass Käfighühner irgendeine Pflege bekommen. Sie *müssen* viel über sich ergehen lassen, wie uns noch von TV-Filmen in schlechter Erinnerung ist. Sie *müssen* fressen und sie *müssen* Eier legen. Und sie *müssen* - wenn sie versagen/faul werden - sterben d.h. sie "werden" gestorben.

ML? Käfighühner? Ich sag's wienerisch: _geh bittschee-gorschee, wos soi des?_ ("_schee_" steht für schön!)

Hinsichtlich Glück kann ich in Zusammenhang mit Tieren im Allgemeinen und Teichtieren im Besonderen eigentlich nix anfangen. Wer vermag das erkennen können, wie drückt sich das aus und worin besteht es?

Aber wenn wir beide uns weiterhin so angeregt unterhalten werde auch ich mit deiner Terminologie zurecht kommen, glaube es mir bitte. Und damit:


----------



## katja (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Claro`s Mini-Teichtümpel*

also fische in 250 l gehen gar nicht! da stimme ich christine voll und ganz zu!

und es ist sehr wohl egoistisch, wenn man in solch ein behältnis welche einsetzt!  da nützt alle schönrederei nix.... 

um einen anderen vergleich als mit käfighühnern zu bringen: würdest du in einer 1-zimmer-wohnung mit 20 qm eine dogge halten? wohl kaum...


----------



## Claro01 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Claro`s Mini-Teichtümpel*

Um nicht unhöflich zu erscheinen: Bitte weitere Meldungen, ich werde sie alle lesen und zu verstehen versuchen. Danke!


----------



## katja (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Claro`s Mini-Teichtümpel*



> und zu verstehen versuchen



bei dem versuch wirds wohl auch bleiben....


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Claro`s Mini-Teichtümpel*

aber versuch macht bekantlich klug  

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Claro`s Stein des Anstosses: der Mini-Teichtümpel*

Lieber Heinz,



Claro01 schrieb:


> Sie sind etwas mehr als 1 Jahr alt, etwa 4 bis 5 cm lang und sehr munter.



Das nennt man Verbuttung und ist nichts, worauf man stolz sein kann.

Und was die beiden Lauben angeht, werden die auch so enden. Man könnte ja versuchen, einen passenden Teich für sie zu finden. Aber das muss man natürlich wollen.

Schade, dass Fische nicht schreien können.

Damit bin ich hier raus.

Gruß
Christine


----------



## Claro01 (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Claro`s Mini-Teichtümpel*

Tja - nun ist schon viel Zeit durch die Lande gezogen und Witterung hat mit Witterung gewechselt. Pflanzen wuchsen und vergingen. Die kältere Witterung und letztlich der Winter kam, blieb und ging gottlob wieder! Endlich!

Mein TT hat dieses Kommen und Gehen überlebt und all das, was darin kreucht und fleucht! Auch die beiden Lauben ... nur gewachsen sind lediglich die MLs, die dafür aber gehörig für meine Begriffe! Ca. 10 cm groß sind sie nun und putzmunter. Und sie unterscheiden die Art der Annäherung. Für alle Mitlesenden, die sich nix unter einem TT vorstellen können/wollen: eine Terrasse, auf der in einem Eckerl/in einer Ecke (je nach Terrassengröße) eine Art Trog steht, in dem sich wiederum eine Art "Teich" befindet. D.h. dass man sich - im Gegensatz zu einem Teich "auf weiter Flur" - für die Teichbewohner deutlich sichtbar nähert und von diesen entweder positiv oder negativ wahrgenommen wird.

In meinen vormaligen doch (tw. gewaltig) größeren Teichen habe ich das zwar auch wahrgenommen, beim TT ist's aber deutlich festzustellen: Wer kommt denn da? Feind? Freund? Groß? Klein?

Komme ich frühmorgens (= ca. 9h, bitte um Rücksichtnahme, ich bin Pensionist bzw. "Senior"), dann ist der Sonnenstand dzt. so, dass ich ungebückt von "meinen" Fischerln" als klein wahrgenommen werde. Komme ich mittags, so bin ich groß - und muss daher eher geduckt zur Fütterung anrücken.

Fütterung: Tja, da ist eine weitere Grenze zum "natürlichen" Biotop gesteckt. Mein TT ist am ehesten mit einem Outdoor-Aquarium zu erklären - ein derart begrenzter Lebensraum braucht auch geeignete "Aufsicht", Rücksicht und auch Vorsicht! Noch dazu "Outdoor"! Da gibt es Vögel, Katzen udgl. "Feinde"!

Claro, Feinde hat ja bekanntlich jeder irgendwie zu erwarten. Der Stärkere frißt den Schwächeren. "Meine" Fischerln haben diese theoretisch auch - einige Windräder am Terrassenrand schonen jedoch deren Reservat bisher erfolgreich. Jedenfalls ist auch dieses Thema kein Problem bis dato!

Mittlerweile hat sich das Pflanzenreich im TT nachhaltig situiert. Alles wächst und gedeiht und vermehrt sich. Im Winter haben sich etliche Pflanzen "geteilt", sie schwimmen dzt. irgendwo rum und werden irgendwann (möglicherweise auch durch meine Hilfe) ihren Platz im TT finden. Ausdünnen war schon anno 2012 angesagt - heuer wird es wesentlich stärker nötig werden.

Im Gegensatz zu meinem Vorhaben anno 2012 hat den Winter über - wie auch im Vorwinter - u.a. ein Heizstab dafür gesorgt, dass der TT nicht durchfrieren konnte. In einen Styroporklotz verpackt hat er unter Steinbeschwerung in Zusammenarbeit mit einer Zeitschaltuhr guten Dienst geleistet. Und beim Frühjahrsputz (sprich u.a. Steine rausholen) fanden sich __ Blutegel und irgendwelche "Kribbeltier" (die ich aus meiner AQ-Ära nicht kenne) - sie wurden sorgfältig in ihr "angestammtes" Umfeld sprich TT re-integriert.

Auf meiner Terrasse regt und lebt es rundum! Im Pflanztrog blüht es dass es eine Freude ist (u.a. der "Petergstamm" - vom "Schneeberg" - sowie diverse Saxifragen aus den verschiedensten Bergen meiner schönen Heimat) und der TT versucht, dazu in Konkurrenz zu treten ... ob's gelingt?

Viel Spass all Jenen, die ähnlich schöne Erfahrungen wie ich mit/in ihrem Umfeld machen können - das wünsche ich der erlauchten Runde!


----------



## Claro01 (19. Apr. 2013)

*Christine's Stein des Anstosses: mein Mini-Teichtümpel*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Lieber Heinz,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach ja, liebe Chistine, fast hätte ich dein Statement übersehen/vergessen! Nein - ich hab's voriges Jahr (ganz ohne Stolz!) zwar gelesen, aber sofort wieder vergessen ... es war mir danach ...

Hast du schon mal von einem Aquarium gehört/gelesen oder womöglich (in) ein solches gesehen? Ja?

Was hast du dir dabei gedacht? Sicher hat es dir auch zumindest ein Quentchen Gefallen abgeluchst.

Ein Aquarium ist ein von Menschen konstruiertes Gebilde, das versucht, ein natürliches Habitat nachzubauen. Völlig unvollkommen, claro! Wie z.B. auch Tierparks, nur ein bisserl kleiner ... die Aquarien meine ich.

Und es soll Menschen geben - und dazu zähle ich mich gerne -, die solche "Naturnachbauten" in ihren Heimen mit Freuden und tw. großem Material- und sonstigem Aufwand aufbauen.

U.a. hatte auch ich etliche Aquarien - zu einem Salzwasser-AQ habe ich es leider mangels "Gelegenheit" (fängt auch mit G an) nicht geschafft. Aber Süßwasser, da war ich sozusagen "zu Hause". Malawi-Becken! Ein Traum, diese herrlich anzusehenden Buntbarsche bei ihrem Brutverhalten beobachten zu können! Und auch eine Gepflogenheit, die ich sicherlich mit Millionen teil(t)e.

Und worin besteht nun deiner Meinung nach der Unterschied zwischen einem - gut "bewirtschafteten" AQ - und einem adäquaten TT wie z.B. dem meinen? Sind AQ-Fische deiner geschätzten Meinung zufolge auch "verbuttet", wenn sie womöglich nicht die "vorgeschriebene" Größe erreichen? Ja, ich habe die Wiki von wegen Verbuttung (da ich diesen Ausdruck nicht kannte) gelesen! Aber ...

Wer bitte bestimmt denn, was für Tiere, was für Pflanzen, was für Menschen gut und richtig ist? Die EU, du, ich, er - sie - es? Die Individuen sind es, die darüber zu befinden haben! Und sie tun es indem sie sich entweder früher oder später "von der Bildfläche verabschieden". Oder??? WIR werden es erleben ...

"Meine" __ Moderlieschen samt den 2 Lauben leben noch und werden es noch weiter bis zu deren - hoffentlich noch lange ausstehenden - Lebensende tun. Brauchst du zur Bestätigung ein Foto? Und gerne kannst du dir persönlich ein Bild vor Ort machen - willkommen in Wien! Alles kein Problem! "An ihren Taten sollt ihr sie messen" ...

Und wie ist das denn mit anderen - event. deiner Ansicht nach geeigneteren - Lebensräumen, sprich Fischteichen? Ist es denn da anders? Geht es denn in diesen Gefielden anders, besser zu? Ich kenne jedenfalls etliche wirklich (imo) große Fischteiche, in denen quasi berufsmäßig gefischt wird (vorwiegend Karpfen), wo meiner Meinung nach nix in Ordnung ist! Graugrünes trübes Wasser und jede Menge Sonneneinstrahlung - super für Fische ...

Daher zugegeben: Unterschiedliche Lebensräume für unterschiedliche Lebewesen. Und Fische haben wie auch Menschen oder andere Lebewesen eben in größeren Lebensräumen mehr Bewegungsräume, ganz einfach gesagt mehr Platz - no na! Na und? Sind daher alle anders "Untergebrachten" ... ja was denn?

Hast du dir, liebe Christine, schon mal einen kleinen Tümpel (eine "Lacke") im Frühjahr angesehen? So ganz aus der Nähe? Und hast du die darin sich bewegende Menge an Lebewesen gesehen? Wenige niederschlagfreie heiße Tage reichen völlig aus, um einen solchen Lebensraum abzutöten  jawohl, abzutöten! Und damit alle Lebewesen darin.

Angesichts dessen, liebe Christine, was rundum auf diesem Planeten in jeder Sekunde passiert und was unausgesetzt immer und immer wieder passieren MUSS ("Evolution") - angesichts dessen schreibst du solche ... na ja, that's life too ...

@Mitlesende:

Ich habe Freude an meinem TT und denke, dass die darin befindlichen Lebewesen in ihrem Verständnis ähnlich empfinden - was soll's?! Soll ich mich jetzt ewig kasteien um Christines hehren Vorstellungen gerecht zu werden? Ich werde es nicht tun. Stattdessen habe ich ... siehe Satzbeginn.


----------



## Christine (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Claro`s Mini-Teichtümpel*

Hallo Heinz,

Es geht nicht um irgendwelche Aquarien, es geht auch nicht um Karpfenteiche - es geht gar nicht um andere Tümpel. Deinen obigen Beitrag könnte man auch ganz kurz zusammenfassen. Letztendlich geht Dir das Wohl Deiner Fische (und die Meinung anderer) am A... vorbei. Es lebe der Egoismus. Und damit war das wirklich mein letzter Beitrag in diesem Thread. 

Keine Grüße
Christine


----------



## Claro01 (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Claro`s Mini-Teichtümpel*

ach Christine! Nur nicht nachdenken müssen - das ist Arbeit und macht müde ... lieber d'rauflos ... und auch das ist mein letzterm Gedanke den ich für dich und deine Statements übrig habe!


----------

